
Show HN: Updown.io, a simple and cheap website monitoring service - adrienjarthon
https://updown.io/
======
_neil
This looks great. I've used uptimerobot on several client projects where I
just need a simple up/down notification. The control panel is a little weird,
but other than that works really well for its purposes. And it's free.

------
grizzles
I was looking for something like this the other day and I found a few open
source apps:
[https://github.com/fzaninotto/uptime](https://github.com/fzaninotto/uptime)
and [https://github.com/arachnys/cabot](https://github.com/arachnys/cabot)

It would be good to find one that I could deploy on app engine.

------
nel
Using it for about a year without false positive/negative. Usually much more
sensitive than the competition for short issue detection.

------
thomasfromcdnjs
It is so beautiful, and has the basic functionality of which I use Pingdom for
but at a much cheaper rate. Transferring my domains now...

~~~
adrienjarthon
Welcome aboard!

------
barryherne
I would still prefer my own website monitoring tool Anturis
[http://www.anturis.com](http://www.anturis.com) which is even free if you
have only 5 monitors and then the starting price is about $9 per month for
nice and effective phone, sms, email alerts and offered troubleshooting.

------
mobiplayer
Beautiful. It makes me want to work much harder on mine
([https://www.datasnitch.co.uk](https://www.datasnitch.co.uk)).

I like the Google/GitHub integration, the API and especially how you sell its
simplicity. DataSnitch is quite simple, but you're one step further.

Congratulations :-)

~~~
adrienjarthon
Thank you! DataSnitch looks cheap and simple too, like it ;)

------
JadoJodo
I would love to see this integrated w/ Pushover.net. Would save $ on SMS fees,
and has the ability to send alerts as high priority (ignoring
vibrate/silence). Or even just adding an email address instead of an SMS phone
# as the alert contact method would work.

~~~
adrienjarthon
Thanks for the suggestion, that's on the long-term roadmap ^^, you can totally
add several email address though (with the CC field)

------
gemma
Very slick! Reminds me of a slimmed-down version of the Where's It Up API
([https://api.wheresitup.com/](https://api.wheresitup.com/)), but with
monitoring.

(Full disclosure: I've done some work for the Where's It Up folks.)

------
sparrish
If you need more than simple HTTP checks (PING, SMTP, WebSocket, etc) you may
want to check out NodePing ([https://nodeping.com](https://nodeping.com)).

------
rpedela
Why do they need full access (read and write) to my personal user data on my
Github account?

~~~
adrienjarthon
That's a mistake, we don't need more than read-only access to your email, I'll
fix this soon, thanks !

~~~
adrienjarthon
Now fixed, only requires email read-only.

~~~
rpedela
Great! Thanks for fixing this so quickly.

------
AdamGibbins
Significantly cheaper than Pingdom, as there's significantly less monitoring
POPs.

